# Introduction and Questions



## slauxt (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi,
My name is Sue. Married. I live in central pa. I am new to pygmy goats. But have had sheep and other various animals over the years including some boer kids (they were kung fu goats at 6 months and kept jumping our 5 foot fence and making the neighbors irate) So I had to sell them. Right now we have the pygmy goats..."Mini" and "Furble". We also have 9 sheep, a heifer calf, 2 horses, a shetland stallion with an attitude, a miniature horse and 5 human kids. We recently aquired 2 pygmy goats from a livestock auction. I know I know. Please don't bother telling me how bad they are. We have a soft spot. I joined this forum, because after reading the posts here, I learned a few things, and was hoping someone can give me some more information about 1 of our pygmies. I prefer hearing from people who have "been there, done that" versus the veterinarians around here who have been repeatedly known to say "we dont know, could you bring her into the office tomorrow morning" referring to a laboring 200lb. sheep. I suppose they might be of some help...if we should ever need surgery on one of our animals. 
Ok now for the questions (they all have to do with Furble) and I will try to post a picture. I'm not the greatest at the computer!
We don't know how old she is. From the look of her udder when we got her a few weeks ago, I concluded she had kidded before. Her one teat is much much larger than the other. I think she looks really "bagged up". And you can see and feel atleast 1 little ball in there moving around (kid or some organ? Its towards the right side, not quite underneath). We are not milking her. Now I was fairly certain that she was pregnant when we got her (this was on 11/24). I have read that she could bag up any time after the 1st month of pregnancy, so I wasn't watching her every 4 hours like I do with the sheep when I know they're due any day. So last Tuesday, she starts just "hollering" at us at 10:45 pm. I go to see what's what, and I notice, this long stringy clear goo coming from her vulva. Well when a sheep does this, and is that bagged, it usually means things are seriously happening. She was walking around "crying the blues, and her tail looked like a piece of licorice when you hold it out by the end. Not straight up, not straight down. She pawed a bit too. She has "hollowed out" also. I can't find tail ligaments for the life of me. So we moved her to a kidding/lambing stall. She had about 2 more strings of that gooey stuff and made a little more noise and then NOTHING! She was chewing her cud awhile, and then she laid down and went to sleep around 4am. She has been eating her hay, grain, and drinking. Her poop and pee are fine too. So I thought maybe she didn't want to kid in the kidding stall. And put her back in her own house and yard. Still nothing. I read that this gooey stuff can happen up to a month before kidding. But then I was reading that when a doe is in heat, she has some clear gooey stuff too. Not having seen said gooey stuff, I don't know the difference. I have looked at the "streaming photos" on jack mauldins website. The stuff coming out of Furble looked just like that. So was she in heat? Do does bag up like that when they're not pregnant? Any estimates on how long to go if she is pregnant? Anything I'm missing here? Just plain :help Please. I really want to do what's best for her. She's already loved like another human kid.








If you can't see the picture properly or there's something wrong with it please let me know how to fix it. Or if you need to see some other angle, or something, please let me know that also.
Thanks!

Sue


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

Sounds like and looks like she could be close. Hard to tell with the hair, but it looks like her udder is pretty tight. 

I have pygmy goats, be sure you are there incase she needs help, with her coming from a sale barn you dont know what goat ended up breeding her and she may need help if it was a buck of a larger breed. 

If she start pushing, dont let her push and strain very long before checking things out. Make sure the kid is presented correctly. 

Give me a bit, and I'll dig through my photos and post some of Nica before she kidded.


----------



## slauxt (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks for posting so fast. Glad to hear I'm not crazy :crazy.


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

All of these photos are Nica, few hours from kidding up to kidding.

Laying down-









Ligaments are gone.









belly has dropped

















This is Layla the day she kidded. Tight udder, long vulva, and its really pink.









Layla's babies... sorry they were too cute not to post. LOL...

















I might be able to find some of Nica kidding.....


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

Common signs of a goat getting ready to kid is
They get up and down repeatedly. Some will turn and talk to their belly. They will look like they are staring off into space, or concentrating really hard on something. They will paw the ground, like they are digging to china. They may change attitude, some get very vocal. Some are quiet. Some dont want you there and some will scream their head off if you leave (Nica will, so will delilah) 

Signs of possible contractions- Tensing up, if they are laying down, my goats will stretch their back legs out with every contraction. If they are standing up, they kinda hunch up and straighten their back legs.


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

Some people clean the kids off, some let the dams do it. I always help clean the kids, I never had any problems with them not bonding with the kids. I clean the nose/mouth. Let the mothers start cleaning if she's is having another or if I can't clean the kid off but if I can, I try to get the mucous completely cleaned off quickly because we always have them kid in the winter, early spring when its still cold so I want them cleaned and dry quickly. 

Also you can use anything to clean them off, you can use your bare hand and slid it down the kid to get the goo, or you can use a cloth or paper towel. I use really cheap paper towels to get the goo off, and then I use a towel to dry the kid.

Hope I helped. 

Here's some kidding photos. 
Nica kidding









First doeling









Second doeling- That is how she landed when she came.









Two healthy doelings.


----------



## Theresa (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Sue. Welcome to the forum! :hi Also, welcome to goats that will drive you crazy because you never know when they will kid. (Well, unless you know when they were bred.) She will probable wait until you are sleeping and then kid so tomorrow when you go out there will be some little babies running around. And every year you will promise yourself that you will keep better notes so that you will have a better idea of when they will kid. Well, there is always one that you are just not sure of! (of course this time you have no way of knowing when she was bred.) But I have had them have some gooey stuff a few days prior to kidding. I think it is like humans loosing the mucus plug. Here's hoping she kids soon so you won't have to worry for long.
Theresa


----------



## slauxt (Dec 18, 2008)

Some new info. Been in and out last few hrs. At dinner time, she wouldn't eat fresh hay with anyone else.She was standing with her head in the corner for awhile. No straining or goo though. When mini and the mini horse moved away from the hay,she went and nibbled a bit. Was slow eating grain too. Now she's.sleeping with mini. So I guess being reluctuant to eat isnt a very reliable sign. But you think she is pregnant? That the stringy goo wasn't her going into heat? What's that goo look like? That is "bagged up" for a goat? I know it is for a sheep. Any other reason she could look like that and have had stringy goo? Her vulva looks exactly like the first pic. She doesn't hold her tail up like that anymore though, unless she's peeing, or alarmed. I'm really worried not knowing what size buck she could be bred to. How often should we check on her?


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

How much of that goo did she have? If there was alot, like in that first photo of Nica having her baby, I'd be concerned that she went into labor on Tuesday night and for some reason (too big of kid, mispresentation) she wasn't able to deliver. With her hollering that night and now going off feed, I'd be concerned. It sounds like it would be good to either do a pelvic on her yourself or have a vet check her. Pygmys sometimes have a herd time delivering, especially if she was bred by a large breed buck. My goats have had small strings a week or so before delivering, but when they have the long strings that hang down by the udder and start crying, that's when they are ready to kid. Kathie


----------



## slauxt (Dec 18, 2008)

She had like 3 strings come out. This happened over a period of like 2 hours. The strings were clear and about the same diameter as worsted weight yarn. The 1st one was about 4 in long. The other 2 were about 2 to 3 in long. This happened on the 8th. We've been checking on her every 4 hours and until last night she was behaving normal. We can still feel and see what appears to be a kid. Although we see and feel movement on the left side too, that doesn't feel quite the same as the right side which is where we think the kid/s are. This morning she was gobbling hay and grain like she usually does.
Thanks again for all the replies. Also those babies are adorable. Do they all look like that? Been so caught up on Furble I haven't even checked out any pictures of the end product!


----------



## Liberty Alpines (Nov 14, 2007)

Just wanted to say welcome! This is a great place to learn new things! :hi
Kristin


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I believe you can feel babies on the left side and the rumen is on the right side making movement, but maybe if they are far enough along you can feel them on both sides. 

Tiffany


----------



## slauxt (Dec 18, 2008)

Hmm. The goats left 4 babies? I'm pretty sure ruminants rumens are on their left sides atleast I'm sure about cows and sheep. I just looked on some other goat sites and they said the same... Rumen on goats left side. Anyone that can confirm which side?
Thanks


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

Rumen is on the left side.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

oops sorry, got it mixed around


----------



## slauxt (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks 4 confirming. Tmfinley, the way I learned to remember 4 sheep was that right and left start with r and l. So do rumen and lamb. Then opposites attract.


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

How's the doe doing today?

Can you get a side view of her, level with her? 

Before they kid, they will drop, their sides up by the spine will look very sunken in, and the belly will hang low. It'll appear like she's already had them, unless you look at her level and see her belly. Her udder will get really really tight before kidding to.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi and Welcome!!


----------



## slauxt (Dec 18, 2008)

She's been acting normal. Woofing hay and grain, eating with everyone else, walking around, etc. All normal. Storms coming so I hope she doesn't decide to go tonight. Ill try to post a side picture, gotta go take one first.


----------



## slauxt (Dec 18, 2008)

Ok its been awhile. Nothing new was happening. Now her udder is like twice as big as last month and today its really shiny. So now I have 2 questions. First her udder it looks like its going to burst that can't happen can it? Second how long before she kids? cause again her udder is huge and the skin is stretched really tight (it doesn't seem to bother her though) I don't see how it can get any bigger and some babies drinking should make things shrink a bit right? I read you shouldn't milk them before thet kid because of the wax plug and the chance of infection if you get that out too soon. Ok that was 3 questions not 2. Oh and she still has that clear discharge not long and stringy but just kind of there if you know what I mean.


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

Sounds like she's close. Her udder sounds right, tight and shiny, lookin' like it'll burst any second. lol. Could be a few hours before she kids, could be longer. Watch her for contractions. The kids will drink the milk when they are born, they will shrink the udder, however, if she would happen to have one adn produce too much milk/colostrum to the point where she's tight, it wouldn't be a bad idea to milk her a bit. And yes you do not milk them till after the kids are born unless you must. If you have to, you need to dip the teat so nothing gets in there and causes mastitis. Sounds like she's definately getting closer now. I'm guessing, you'll have kids in the next 24hours, but dont hold me to that! 

Goodluck! Hope she has an easy problem free kidding.


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

When my goats suddenly have a tight udder, they kid within 24 hours. I know some dairy breeds, usually Saanens or Alpines can bag tight a few days before kidding. Furble is a Pygmy which technically is a meat breed. My guess is that with her bagging up that way, she'll be kidding soon. Good luck. Kathie


----------



## slauxt (Dec 18, 2008)

Ok couple of hours to a couple of days. But it won't burst right? I haven't read anywhere about bursting udders but it really does look like it might. How long before she kids will she stop chewing her cud? Or will she stop? Thanks for responding.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

I've never heard of an udder bursting, they will leak if overfull.. they can blow teats..

This brings up a question for me. My grandpa's doe back when we first got goats got super full before kidding and when she kidded her teats were swollen and red and she wouldn't allow the baby to nurse. It was a mess but after about a week she was no longer in pain, but she blew a teat on one side and the other never produced much. But we always attribute this to her being over full and that we should have relieved her udder prior to kidding? What's the consensus.

Sorry to ask on your thread Sue, but maybe the answer will be helpful to you too.


----------



## slauxt (Dec 18, 2008)

No problem. I'd like to know the answer too. And how do you know when its time to milk some out before and after kidding. And when you say blowout is that when 1 teat is much bigger than the other? Cause she's been like that since we got her. Is that a problem? Is there something you do? Oh my! 3 questions lead to so many more sorry about that.


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

One of my does chewed her cud in between contractions, until she got to the end and started to pass the kid. Then she wont chew her cud. All does are different. lol I had one not chew her cud when she started having contractions, she just stared off into space.


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

I'll let someone else explain about the does blowing a teat, they will be able to explain it better then me.


----------



## slauxt (Dec 18, 2008)

Ok somethings going on now. Actally a lot of somethings. But I only have a question about 1. Water bag can break before its outside how do I tell? She started having a stringy goo again. Then it went like more liquidy and its like orangish/reddish but more orange than red. Is that amniotic fluid or something else?


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

Yes the bag can break before it is out. Would be good to have someone stay with her at this point. Congrats on the impending kids and welcome to the forum too.


----------



## Bethany (Jan 9, 2008)

Sounds to me like she's in labor, the fluid would be normal for that, and yes her water can break while it's still inside.


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

Don't forget to give us an update on how the doe is doing.


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

If you're able and with sheep I assume you are...you need to check this doe by going inside her. Yeh, I realize it's a pygmy, but a pygmy kid's head is not much smaller than a small hand. Make sure you're feeling two feet and a nose and that they are able to pass through the birth canal. Hoping she's not bred to a standard buck...or worse~a boer.
Use lot's of lube, cut your nails, wash your hands good, and BE GENTLE and patient at getting in. Wait between contractions to push inside.
Best of luck.
Kaye


----------



## slauxt (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm in getting warm. After getting ahold of the only person I know that has pygmys near me, I chcked out the inside. Now I only put 1 finger in but found myself up against what I believe was Furbles barely open cervix. It felt like a squishy wall with a hole a little smaller than the diameter of a pencil. Sound like a cervix? Well since it wasn't open very far, I left it alone and am now back to waiting. Last I looked 10 minutes ago, she was chewing cud and grunting a little. Her belly gets really hard and she lifts her tail up when she grunts. Her vulva is red, puffy and when she grunts, or squats, it opens up about as round as a nickle. I can also see baby kicking up near her backbone wgrn she's laying down. I read that after water breaks there should be babies showing within 2 hours. But that orangish goo happened at 1 this afternoon. Behavior wise she's normal. Furble hasn't followed any usuals about labor signs as you can tell from how long I've been posting about her. So it shouldn't be surprising that its taking this long. But it sure is nerveracking and very cold! Anything else I should be doing at this point?


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

Yep, sounds like a cervix to me. Probably in the 1st stages. I'd wait to go in until she starts pushing. You REALLY don't want to tear the cervix by going in too soon. She's working those kids up into the birth canal. 
I've got to get some food fixed so won't be her for a while.
Kaye


----------



## slauxt (Dec 18, 2008)

Its ffffreezing out there. Still the same. She's taken to shaking her tail now when she's grunting. And she keeps looking behind her. After all the sleepless nights when I was convinced she was having them, now I'm like no way not tonight she's just gonna stop and go back to doing nothing and it'll be another 2 weeks. But of course I'm out there freezing for 30 minutes every half hour anyway. It would stand to reson that she would pick the coldest day in luke 10 years. So out I go...


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

This sounds like the real thing. Hope she has a smooth and easy kidding. Do NOT let her push and strain a while before going into check the presentation of the kids. Goodluck! And please keep us updated!!!!


----------



## Theresa (Oct 26, 2007)

If her water broke, and it sounds like it has, then she will have them tonight. So all you can do is keep going out there and checking. And it never fails that they have them on the coldest night or the night when it is raining, or when you have something big planned. Just bundle up and keep going out there to check. Maybe have some hot chocolate so you can warm up! Keep us posted.
Theresa


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

Yup....sounds like she's decided to make you freeze tonight! Congrats, this sounds like the real thing! How exciting! I was in your shoes last year, about went insane! You may be an icicle by the time its through but you will do fine. 

Thanks for keeping us posted.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Best wish and hope you don't freeze take pleanty of towels to dry the little ones off good and keep warm


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh Sue it is cold out there! better hunt up some paper towels to quickly dry off your hands if they get wet. Hope it all goes well for you.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

Welcome to the board! You have come to the right place! :biggrin


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

I was hoping to see a post about happy healthy kids being born through the night. Lol


Hope all is well!


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I use a heat lamp. Not for the goats, for me! I can't stand shivering and if I got too cold I might have to go back in the house and then miss the birth. I don't leave the lamp unsupervised, but just for kidding while I am out there. It really saves me. I suspend it from a barn beam so it can't be knocked over. Do you have hot water in the barn or a cooler you can keep some containers of hot water in? Again, I use this for me, if my hands get too cold I can pick up a jar of hot water or immerse them. Also, the does can drink the hot water after kidding. Some blankets in a corner might also help you deal with the cold. Hope everything turns out okay. 
Anita


----------



## Theresa (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh, I was hoping there was an update about how it had gone and how many kids there were. Guess we have to wait. Maybe everyone is sleeping in because that doe decided to wait untilly really late to have those kids! 
Theresa


----------



## slauxt (Dec 18, 2008)

I put my 13 year old son on duty for awhile.I've been busy here this morning sorry it took so long to post got to neg 12 and house pipes @ well froze. Now about Furble. She did it again. Nothing. Still puffy, still luke hunches up then stretches up and back and lifts her tail, still some discharge, still doing body functions, still walking around and laying down and chewing cud. Did another internal early am cervix was open a little more but not much. Still see baby moving about. Its warmer today with the sun shining. So maybe she decided I was right and it was just too cold last night. Do goats often do this? If so how do you all stay sane? Until yesterday when I saw the orangish goo and found out its suppose to be amniotic fluid, I was starting to believe she had some weird disease or something no ones seen before. Just about convinced myself she wasn't going to kid because of this new found issue. Anyway this is how nuts this goat is making me lol. I will keep you all posted and let you know if anything new happens. I'm really glad this forum is here, that I found it, and that everyone has been so helpful! Oh the heat lamp I did and my daughters pet cow was very nice about laying next to me and sharing her heat.


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

slauxt said:


> If so how do you all stay sane?


Lol have exact due dates. 

Hope she kids soon!


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

Insanity was my middle name. I did not even know my doe was pregnant last year until I showed her picture on line and someone asked me when she was due. I had NO idea she even HAD a due date. LOL I feel for you very much because I was there last year. Now I have six does that are/might be pregnant! I am so very thankful that this year 90% of them have due dates. I have two that are questionable. So hang in there. It WILL get better. Of course I still have until April before any of them are due. See if I'm as calm then as I am now. .....I doubt it. :rofl


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

who said any of us goat people are sane? : )


----------



## slauxt (Dec 18, 2008)

Rofl. Happy to hear I'm not the only crazy one.


----------



## slauxt (Dec 18, 2008)

Also I agree dates are good! I have dates on the sheep. They're not due until jan 31 to feb 11 even though some of them look like they could go today. Without those dates I'd be worrying about the ewes too.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

just wondering can you basically wrap you fingers around her tail head/base (ligaments gone) good clue that within 12 hrs you have babies. at least for me.


----------



## slauxt (Dec 18, 2008)

Ok here's some pictures including the side view I was suppose to get last month. The one shows here very big and lopsided udder the shiny doesn't show up too well. That one was taken on the 10th the rest were taken today. That should give you all a good idea of what I've been looking at. I tried a couple of times to get a picture of the goo, but none show the color right.


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

OMG...that goat still hasn't kidded?? Oh,my!
Well, from her size she doesn't seem to be carrying a boer kid!
with the discharge you described and everything else...I'd have bet you'd have a kid this morning.???

THAT's exactly WHY I induce! I KNOW she's going to kid in so many hrs.! But, with her being a sale barn goat, etc...you can't very well do that.
Kaye


----------



## slauxt (Dec 18, 2008)

Ligaments... Still can't find them. I can however almost get my fingers around her tail right above where her tail meets her body.
Kaye if I read your post right, you sound just like me!lol So you saw pictures, am I seeing things right? She looks and acts the way I've read they should when in labor. Does it look that way to you all too? Or am I really nuts???


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

Any updates?


----------



## togg75 (Nov 30, 2008)

slauxt said:


> Ligaments... Still can't find them. I can however almost get my fingers around her tail right above where her tail meets her body.
> Kaye if I read your post right, you sound just like me!lol So you saw pictures, am I seeing things right? She looks and acts the way I've read they should when in labor. Does it look that way to you all too? Or am I really nuts???


Do the ligaments pop right at the place where the tail meets the body sort of on the back side of the tail near the body?


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/prenatalcare.html#ligaments ....Thought this was a great article and if you scroll down it has a very nice picture showing where exactly the ligaments are suppose to be. Of course you probably knew that but someone else might not. Just thought I'd share.


----------



## slauxt (Dec 18, 2008)

I've read and reread that page but I can't feel any ligaments. Haven't ever felt any ligaments so I don't know if they're gone or not. Only thing new is that I haven't seen any orangish goo today only the clear stuff and it hasn't been stringy today either that I've seen. The previous strings haven't stayed put for long so maybe I just missed them. Oddly she yelled @ me a lot today and when I went close all she seemed to want was to be petted. Very odd as she usually only let's you pet her when she's laying down. I do know that if she doesn't have kids by April 30th (that would be 156 days) then something else must be going on because I don't have a buck and the closest buck I know of is on the other side of a mountain that's over a mile away from us. Of course as unusual as this goat is being, she will have kids on May 1st just to have a good laugh. Lol.


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

Actually, I think she is a WHOLE lot closer than you might think. The change in attitude is one of the signs. I know you'll get frozen again but keep checking up on her. That is what I would do. It could be a few more days or it could be a few more minutes. You never know at this point from what you've been saying.


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

When ever she does have them, make sure they are able to nurse ok....


----------



## slauxt (Dec 18, 2008)

I have it worked out now that I don't freeze quite so much. My son and I take turns. He's helped with the sheep and has instructions on what to look for. He's also the one who pouted to get Furble. Very helpful. Of course when something is going on one of us freezes twice. And since he let me sleep and took over watch early this am, I had most of the day. He just came back in 20 minutes ago. We stay out for atleast 15 minutes to make sure we don't miss anything. And we go out 2 hours after we come back in. Unless somethings happening then we go out more often and stay as long as needed or we get too cold to be of any use and in that case 1 stays 10 more minutes while the other gets warm then we switch. I hope that's often enough. Those without baby monitors how do you do it?


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

...we freeze. :rofl 


It sounds like you have a very good routine going. Good thing there are two of you. That helps.  Last year it was just me keeping watch. Two nights in a row I went out every two hours and stayed for 15 - 30minutes. The second night I maybe slept in between for a total of four hours. She had the single kid around 8:30 the next morning. LOL That was my first experience. It was one that I will never forget. The wait was definitely worth it. 

Edit: Towards the end I was out there every hour or less going :crazy . Thankfully all that was in March/April. January is way colder.


----------



## slauxt (Dec 18, 2008)

Nursing! That's a whole other topic I've been concerned about. As you can see from the pictures she is very lopsided. I believe her left teat is what everyone calls blown out. Is it possible for kids to even nurse that side? And if not, do I milk it out (how often?) or leave it alone? Oh for the love of a goat! My questions never end. Thank you all for your patience and advice!


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

We love questions. That is how we ourselves learn and retain. It could be blown out or it could just be that a previous kid of hers favored only one side and the other stretched out. As for milking a blown teat, I have no clue. As for how often you might milk her. That depends. Usually once a day when the kid(s) are still small, unless they are favoring one side then you should relieve the fuller side. When they are older you can milk twice a day but not completely. There are so many different answers to that question. It depends upon a lot of factors. I've only listed one possibility of many. I'll let someone else answer about the blown teat thing. Sorry, not much help on that.


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

I just set up camp in the barn, kerosene heater, show cot, -40 sleeping bag and thermal undies and sweatsuit on top of that and I am good to go. oh yeah and a snack if I or she needs it.

Autumn


----------



## slauxt (Dec 18, 2008)

Just checked on her and as promised I'm updating. When she's laying down you can feel her belly get hard then not so hard. When its soft you can feel a big, about a handful and a half, lump moving all around. I felt that right above and in front of her left rear leg and in font of her right rear leg. No pressure just lay hand there and it moves around and bumps against my hand. Then the dogs barked at something in the woods so she jumped up to see what was going on.When she's standing up, she like stretches out and hunches up her behind and has like these little jerky movements front tp back. Almost like she half squats then doesn't. Hmm these little movements are hard to describe. Right before and right after doing that she maa's. I was out there awhile and she started trying to hide from me so I decided to give her 10 minutes to herself. Not sure how much more updating I will do tonight as it looks like I may be busy and my hands get too cold to type on my phones little keypad. My fingers are crossed and I'm going back out.


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

The tensing and relaxing sounds like contractions. Of course you are not going to want to hear this but they can also start having contractions a few days ahead of time. Mild ones, not the serious kind. But with all that you have been describing.... Is she pushing yet?  Hoping for an update in the morning. Have a safe and wonderful night!


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

I am absolutely no help here, but am finding this thread fascinating. And dreadful at the same time. Furble reminds me of how I labor.... too long!


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Well, if it makes you feel any better, luting does not always assure one of a good nights sleep either! I luted Delilah at 11:45 pm Friday night. I was home all day yesterday, getting the kidding stall ready, buying feed, etc. so I was able to see her progression and her udder fill up. When I luted her she had been looking like she could drop those babies any second. She is wide as a house and waddling slowly and not very comfortable. She is at day 148 today. Since I knew she was close and huge and her udder is full (yes, I milked out colostrum and pasturized it), I figured she might go earlier than around 36 hours. I left her out with the herd, as the paddock is less than fifty feet from my house with a yard light. One of my other does decided to challenge the expectant herd queens dominance, and they were standing out in the freezing cold, head butting and fighting. This went on for a while so I knew I had to seperate them. I put the expectant mom in the kidding stall. She appeared to be in early labor stages. I tried staying out there with my heat lamp, but that heat lamp was no match for the zero degree weather out there, and not much was happening, so I came in the house and got warmed up and got some sleep, and then went back out three different times. Now it's 8am. I decided to let her back out of the stall and see what happened. The fighting seems to be over, and so I am once again able to watch her from my window while I am on my computer, thank goodness, although at the moment she in the barn and I cannot see in very far. I am so exhausted I feel sick. I should have luted her to deliver yesterday, but I wanted to let her get to as close to 150 days as possible. I have visitors coming to the farm at 2pm to see the goats and get milk. My house is a wreck, and on top of that, I cannot find my iodine! I can't leave because she is so close. Hopefully one of the neighbors has some that they can find. Yep, I'm not sure about kidding in Jan. again. I'm really hoping for two does from this girl. I have one reserved and I'd really like to keep one. She is soooooooooo easy to milk. Her milk comes out in huge streams and she NEVER leaks between milkings. Well, I haven't been able to see her for a while so I guess I need to go out and check again and feed. 
Good luck, and keep us posted. 
Anita


----------



## Theresa (Oct 26, 2007)

Anita, it sounds like you will have some babies really soon! 

This is as close to kidding in cold weathere that I want to get. It is exciting to hear from y'all when there are babies on the way. And I can stay in where it is nice and warm. I hope both of y'alls does kid soon and without any problems.

Slauxt, I think kids can nurse off a blown teat. The main thing is to make sure their tummies are full after they nurse. You can usually see and feel that it is full. If in doubt, make sure that you are able to milk her and that the milk flows easily. You want those babies to have plenty of warm milk with those cold temps up there. I hope she has them soon if she has not already. That ways you can get some rest.
Keep us posted.
Theresa


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

> I just set up camp in the barn, kerosene heater, show cot, -40 sleeping bag and thermal undies and sweatsuit on top of that and I am good to go. oh yeah and a snack if I or she needs it.


That's a good set up. I love your show cot idea, I usually go back and forth from the house to the barn, and wake up every two hours. Much easier to sleep in the barn. I just bring a book, some brushes(for the girls), and sit on a bucket and wait.

Slauxt, Geez she looked close. Hopefully we'll see some pics. of your super cute kids. 
Megan


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

Hope you are staying somewhat sane...if that's possible. :lol Any kids yet?


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

You know that kerosene heater is looking pretty good right about now : ) My son who helped me tag team at night moved out. the helper I have now doesnt wake up at all, so all last night I crept out to the barn. It was fun to see all the girls piled next to each other all night and capulet and her braxon hicks complaining. this morning Hubby said, "oh did you go back out to the barn last night after we all went to bed" Lol! Yah, I always do. 3-4 times


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

I sooooo love my barn cameras. 

Sara


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Tho Fiasco Farms has some really good info please note you need to really be sure on some of the other info. For instance natural worms DO NOT work in all areas of the country. In fact don't work in most areas. 
Here is also a site for ligament testing
http://www.tyny.com/ligaments.html


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

Sara if your cameras come up missing, well...... :rofl


----------



## slauxt (Dec 18, 2008)

Anita I feel for you! And check your fridge for the iodine. You wouldn't belive how many odd things I've put in there when I'm out of sorts.
Theresa thanks for the info on the blown out teat. Everyone thanks for being here. I checked tyny.com and I tried for about 30 min. I can't find those ligaments. I saw a drop of the orange goo this morning. Other than that everythings the same as the past 3 days. I've been reading about people who have goats that cycle their whole pregnancies. Is it possible that that's what Furbles doing? It seems the signs of heat are almost the same as labor. But the happenings the past 3 days don't really fit the time table. I guess I'm grasping at straws for an explaination for her odd behavior without kids coming out.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

I have a doe that I can't really feel ligaments on too. I don't think they get amber goo when they are in heat, just clear and white stuff.


----------



## slauxt (Dec 18, 2008)

Ok I just brought my male shih tzu in with me with the goats. Furble is now acting like she's a boy and Mini's the girl and she's trying to mate with her. She also now has stringy CLEAR goo coming out. And I now know exactly what a wagging goat tail looks like. I did see a little goo coming from Mini earlier and decided she might be going into heat. Now here's another thought... What if what I've felt moving is just goat innards. Is there a reason other than pregnancy for a goat to be bagged up and acting like she is? Because the first thing I based my thought of her being pregnant was her bag. Then I felt for babies then she started acting odd. So if there's another reason for her bag (and no she hasn't been milked since we have owned her) there's no PROOF of pregnancy. After seeing this I'm thinking a test may be in order. Very confused here. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

Glad you are here and I am reading right along ! She looks close and we are all waiting :lol 
Hope you get a doeling . WELCOME


----------



## slauxt (Dec 18, 2008)

Minis goo looks way different from Furbles, its white and more blobby its not stringy so I guess there's a big difference in the 2 types of goo. I also just read the post about the bred doe acting like a buck. Otoh she stopped when I took my dog back in the house. I'm going to take him out later and see if she does it again.


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

If its the pregnant doe acting that way when the dog is around don't take the dog back out, that could be stressing her out.


----------



## slauxt (Dec 18, 2008)

Ok


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

How's the doe doing today? Any change?


----------



## slauxt (Dec 18, 2008)

She's still the same. And I'm still waiting. Lol. If and when something happens you'll be able to hear me hootin and hollerin. I'll post it anyway. Thanks for thinking of us!


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

I am surprised and yet not surprised. Goats can be quite puzzling at times. Thanks for the update!


----------

